# matching trim



## Colin E. Tingle (Feb 9, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what they used in this picture for the top and bottom trim on wainscoting?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Colin - what part of the country are you in ?
depending on the quantity you need for the trim, determines the
direction of your search. many trim profiles are available on the market
that can be grouped together to make some very striking projects.
it also depends on your budget, your imagination, and skill level.
if you are asking just out of curiosity, that is fine.
if you are asking because you are serious about the project,
you may have better results contacting Molding & Millwork companies in your area.









.


----------



## Colin E. Tingle (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you for the quick reply.


I am a handyman in southeast Alabama.... mainly the Dothan area.


I had a customer send me this picture and wanted to know if I could replicate it and give her an estimate.


I assumed it was a combination of trim and mouldings and I have looked at so many pictures and can quite get it the way she wants it. Hoping some of you guys might have some ideas that would help me out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

as a DIY guy myself, there is no way I would waste my time with a quote
without having something more detailed in front of me to work from.
these people that pull photos out of Southern Living magazines and ask
for projects just like it are only tire kickers, from my experience.
if your customer is a serious buyer, you need to narrow down their "realistic"
expectations and how many linear feet they will need and how flexible they are on the design.
a mill shop can definitely put it together for you in minimum pieces. (for an exorbitant fee).
and as you guessed, it can be done with a combination of trim and mouldings
that will come close to what you show.
you need to establish a baseline for the customer so you won't be chasing your tail
round-n-round the mulberry bush for nothing.
I would start with what profiles you can obtain in your area or shipped to you in bulk
and put together some profiles they can choose from. only show them things that you
can actually put together yourself and make a profit from.
other members here will also provide some valuable tips n tricks.

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

*Matching molding trim*



Colin E. Tingle said:


> I assumed it was a combination of trim and mouldings and I have
> looked at so many pictures and can't quite get it the way she wants it.


Colin: we would be looking at the same pictures of molding profiles
that you have looked at.
this is why I emphasize that you put together something that is readily
available to you. express to your client that the photo she provided is
more than likely a "one off" project that was custom milled for that house.
you can easily come close with just 3 pieces that will look custom to her home.
and again, does she want to do just one room or a whole house ?
is this a retrofit, renovation or new build ??
a lot more information will help YOU get the job.
but - we do not have to take on every job that comes our way.
with experience, we learn how to politely pass on certain jobs.
I don't know how many photos I pulled from home style magazines
for my kitchen renovation. I did get several good tips, but, in the end,
I did it my way within my skill set and available tools.
all the best !!

[and if you do get the job, when assembling multiple pieces of baseboard
to achieve the look of one solid milled piece, apply a thin line of elastomeric
caulk in the joints and smooth out with a finger. after a finish coat of paint,
you will never see the seams - and you will get a Job Well Done !!].

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The molding on top looks like a bed mold type under a bullnose or window stool. The base and shoe shouldn't be that hard to find. Try a trim warehouse, they will come closer to having what you need than Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not sure how proficient you are with a router, and your bit collection. there doesn't appear to be anything there that multiple passes on a router table and the correct bit wont accomplish. if not perfectly, darn close. realize that many times mouldings are stacks of smaller mouldings - that helps accomplish the profile.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*First of alll......*

Do you intend to make these on a router table?
If so, then you will need the appropriate bits from a place like this:
https://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_d...cgorkwe0c4pAZwOFNRXyqC2tReocqU9gaAkGHEALw_wcB
OR here:
https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/sho...WGoICCaFqONpglbOHFBpZG_AUET0kX5QaAsOrEALw_wcB


You will end up combining different sections possibly using one like this:
https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/sho...nd_stile_router_bits2.html#window sill anchor












This is how the custom look is achieved. It's better if you have actual cut sections from the existing molding to match up rather than just a photo. All of John's advice above is spot on. Before investing time or buying any router bits, get a firm contract with lengths and prices (estimated by you of course). this will take some energy and some calculations, but that's just a part of the business..


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Milling with a router is often a catch 22 situation, you can't show an actual sample unless you have the bits to make the parts and you can't buy the bits unless you know the profile you need. If you can use stock molding then it is just a matter of picking up short lengths to mock up a sample, some places actually have free sample to do this.
It often comes down to using salesmanship in these cases and if that doesn't work sometimes it is a good idea to just walk away.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Not talking about money. Not talking about time. Just talking about how too.

Looking at what 'woodnthings' dug up, you are probably going to need 4 or 5 bits. From the cost of router bits in general, I'm guessing $350 total. 

The bottom molding looks like a trim from HD or Lowes on the top edge, a piece of ¾ white wood, a piece of half round and a ¼ round toe cap. With a glue roller, some TB-III and your pin nail gun you'll build it one layer at a time. 

The top piece looks like, again, ¾ white wood for the wall and a bull nosed shelf and getting creative with some routing.

The big message here is that you aren't going to find any pre-made pieces to match the picture. If you are expected to match existing, you are going to be in Dante's Inferno. If you are creating new you're looking at a lot of work in the shop making the parts. In either case it is one heck of a lot of work. If I were asked to do it, the price would be $20 per foot as a minimum. And that assumes a couple hundred feet. Remember the first 20 feet are eaten up in router bit costs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ok, then let's purchase them ......*

Having been in this mill myself and having seen the wall display of their 1300 moldings, I'm certain they would either have what you need or make a cutter for the project.
https://www.armstrongmillworks.com/moldings.aspx


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=353762&d=1522804134


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=353770&d=1522804134


:vs_cool:


----------



## Colin E. Tingle (Feb 9, 2020)

All of you guys are awesome for helping me out. I believe I've come up with a solution to my problem. I'm not good enough with a router to try it. It's been something I know that I should get better at. I've digested everything you've told me. I sold a few changes to the customer and she loved the ideas. It will be a few weeks when I do the job. I will post pics and see what you guys think. I'm new here but based on your responses I know that I can find help if I need it. Thanks again.


Colin


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’m a day late and a dollar short, but I found this piece at Home Depot. 

1-3/16 in. x 1-3/4 in. x 96 in. Primed MDF Panel Cap Moulding

https://www.homedepot.com/p/205576679


----------

